# Probleme chargeur



## Stevichou (30 Avril 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens vous voir car j'ai un (gros) soucis concernant le chargeur de mon macbook pro. Il y a environ 1 mois, le chargeur de mon macbook pro a lache, ne voulait pas payer 150euros pour un chargeur officiel, je me suis achete un chargeur non officiel qui avait l'air fiable(plusieurs commentaires positifs, etc, bref j'ai pris le soin de tout verifier).
Cependant, me voila en voyage et impossible de charger mon macbook pro. Quand je tente de le mettre en charge, il y'a le voyant vert(du chargeur, celui qui permet de savoir si l'ordi est chargeur) qui clignote. L'ordinateur refusant pour autant de vouloir se charger. 

Auriez vous une idee s'il vous plait ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## VeryBigBro (30 Avril 2013)

Même si tu n'attends pas cette réponse : un chargeur officiel coute 79&#8364; et ils te font l'échange avec un chargeur défectueux gratuitement en Apple Store. De plus, s'il coute ce prix c'est parce qu'il fonctionne correctement avec le mac...

Maintenant un reset SMC serait peut-être la solution mais je n'y crois pas trop...


----------



## Stevichou (30 Avril 2013)

Tout d'abord merci pour votre réponse. Vous pensez qu'il s'agit d'un problème venant du chargeur ou plutôt de la batterie quand même ?(histoire de savoir ce que je dois changer)
Si j'achète un nouveau chargeur officiel, quelle est la durée de la garantie ? 

Encore merci,


----------



## VeryBigBro (30 Avril 2013)

Je ne sais pas s'ils sont garantis ou pas, mais en apple store on m'a changé le mien gratuitement sans me poser de question ni prise de RDV...

Pour ce qui est de la batterie, il faudrait l'allumer pour etre sur, ou tester avec un autre chargeur (un ami, un magasin...) pour avoir une idée


----------



## Stevichou (30 Avril 2013)

Et bien en faisant des raccourcies clavier, j'arrive tout de même a allumer mon ordinateur. Mais impossible de le charger. Le problème ne vient donc pas de la batterie ?


----------



## VeryBigBro (30 Avril 2013)

La ça devient pas mal, tapes 
	
	



```
sudo pmset -g batt
```

et dis moi ce qu'il te donne


----------



## Stevichou (1 Mai 2013)

Ou est ce que je dois taper cela ?


----------



## VeryBigBro (1 Mai 2013)

Oh oui, désolé, dans le Terminal (Applications => Utilitaire => Terminal)


----------



## edd72 (1 Mai 2013)

J'adore...
Tu ne voulais pas dépenser 79&#8364; dans un chargeur officiel (qu'Apple aurait pu te changer gracieusement) du coup tu as acheté une merde (sans doute ça: http://www.buyincoins.com/new_en/de...r-charger-for-apple-macbook-product-2512.html qu'un escroc t'a revendu probablement plus cher que les 15&#8364; que ça coute frais de port compris).
Il faudra que tu achètes un chargeur officiel et, en prime, tu as peut-être abimé ta batterie (qui te coutera 129&#8364; chez Apple) ou ta carte-mère (qui te coutera 600-800&#8364; à remplacer).
La belle affaire!


----------



## Stevichou (1 Mai 2013)

Malheureusement, je n'ai plus assez de batterie pour redémarrer l'ordinateur... De retour au pays(après demain), je l'empresserai de trouver un chargeur et vous communiquer la réponse. 

Merci infiniment,


----------



## edd72 (1 Mai 2013)

Si tu n'a plus assez de batterie pour "redémarrer" (?), j'espère que tu n'es pas entrain d'utiliser ta machine... si tu descends en dessous des 8%, tu vas flinguer les cellules de ta batterie (et d'autant plus si tu la laisses comme ça plusieurs jours...).

Bilan dans 48h...


----------



## Stevichou (1 Mai 2013)

Il ne faut jamais laisser son MacBook Pro a moins de 8% ? le problème c'est qu'en essayant de naviguer dans le terminal, ma batterie est totalement déchargée...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h01 ----------

Je comprend avoir fait une belle bêtise en achetant un produit non officiel... Mais étant étudiant, les fins de mois sont assez difficile.


----------



## VeryBigBro (1 Mai 2013)

Stevichou a dit:


> Il ne faut jamais laisser son MacBook Pro a moins de 8% ? le problème c'est qu'en essayant de naviguer dans le terminal, ma batterie est totalement déchargée...



Jamais en dessous de 20% sauf extrême nécessite et il faut pas y rester longtemps!


----------



## Stevichou (1 Mai 2013)

Olala ! Il faut que j'essaye de trouver un chargeur dans l'hôtel des ce soir alors ou alors en racheter un directement, puis d'après vous l'utilisation d'un chargeur non officiel représente un danger. Est ce correct ?


----------



## VeryBigBro (1 Mai 2013)

Je maintient, si Apple pratique de tels tarifs sur ce genre de produit c'est parce qu'ils tiennent la route en temps & en qualité...


----------



## Stevichou (1 Mai 2013)

Oui je comprends bien. Il faut donc que j'achète un nouveau chargeur alors ?


----------



## Stevichou (2 Mai 2013)

Je viens de racheter un nouveau chargeur et tout semble rentrer dans l'ordre. Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## edd72 (2 Mai 2013)

20%, il ne faut pas exagérer (il faut que ces cellules là vivent aussi).
On parle habituellement de 5% (je crois que c'est à ce seuil que l'OS affiche un Warning). 8%-10% semblent prudent.


----------



## VeryBigBro (2 Mai 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> 20%, il ne faut pas exagérer (il faut que ces cellules là vivent aussi).
> On parle habituellement de 5% (je crois que c'est à ce seuil que l'OS affiche un Warning). 8%-10% semblent prudent.



En fait le seuil dont tu parles est indéfinissable par l'utilisateur, il permet d'indiquer qu'il ne reste plus de batterie et qu'il est temps de faire des sauvegardes du travail en cours.

20% c'est le bon compromis entre utilisation de la batterie et dégradation :


----------



## edd72 (2 Mai 2013)

Ton tableau provient de http://[B]allaboutwindowsphone[/B].com (penser à citer la source...).

Crois-tu que ce soit vraiment adapté? (20% d'une batterie de *téléphone portable* c'est assez différent (en terme de *nombre de cellule*, etc.) de 20% d'une batterie de laptop).


Une batterie de Lumia (téléphone portable sous Windows) c'est 1450mAh
Une batterie de MBP c'est genre 7000mAh
20% du premier ça donne 280
10% du second ça donne 700

...


----------



## VeryBigBro (2 Mai 2013)

Effectivement, une source, c'est toujours mieux! 

L'article traite des batteries Li-Pol en général et le tableau s'applique pour toutes les batteries, sachant que la batterie d'un mac délivre du ~12v et qu'un "lot" c'est ~3,3v, il en faut 4 (lots) pour faire une batterie de MB donc ton rapport n'est pas tout a fait juste puisque les 7Ah sont décomposés en 4 et qu'il faut qu'aucun ne soit proche de 0%...

Je ne sais pas si je suis clair


----------



## edd72 (2 Mai 2013)

Si si.

Merci pour cette explication.


----------



## Stevichou (4 Mai 2013)

En tout cas, une nouvelle fois merci à vous.


----------

